# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Άγχος και μόνιμη ζάλη

## Evi1982

Γεια σας και καλή χρονιά! Υποφέρω εδώ και 7 ολόκληρα χρόνια από ζαλάδες . Έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος, πήγα σε 2 ωριλάδες και έκανα και αξονικό. Εχω χαμηλό σίδηρο και ο ενας ωριλάς διέγνωσε ίλιγγο θέσης ενώ ο άλλος μου είπε οτι απλά χρειάζομαι ξεκούραση!! Πραγματικά έχω απελπιστεί. Νιώθω έντονη ζαλάδα, σαν να βρίσκομαι σε βάρκα και νομίζω ότι θα λιποθυμήσω. Δεν νιώθω αδυναμια απλά το να χάσω τις αισθήσεις μου είναι η μεγαλύτερη μου φοβία. Το θέμα είναι δεν ξέρω αν το άγχος φερνει τη ζάλη ή το αντίστροφο. Οπόταν δεν ηέρω τί να κάνω. Κι αλλε εξετάσεις ή ψυχολόγο; ψυχίατρο δεν θέλω να πάω γιατί θέλω να αποφύγω τα χάπια. Νιώθω τη ζωή μου να με προσπερνά... Είχε κάποιος κάτι παρόμοιο; αν ναι , το ξεπέρασε και πως;

----------


## akis1

καλησπέρα και καλή χρονια Eύη.. το άγχος μπορεί να φέρει αρκέτα προβλήματα και μιλάω εγώ που χρονια υποφέρω και έχω μόνιμη αδυναμία και ζαλάδες...

μια ερώτηση θα σου κάνω.. καπνίζεις?

----------


## Theojamaica

Μήπως έχεις αναιμία και δεν το ξέρεις? Συμβαίνει για αυτό ρωτάω.

Στάλθηκε από το TA-1020 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## akis1

> Μήπως έχεις αναιμία και δεν το ξέρεις? Συμβαίνει για αυτό ρωτάω.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το TA-1020 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


όπως αναφέρει έχει κάνει εξέτασης αίματος..!

----------


## Theojamaica

> όπως αναφέρει έχει κάνει εξέτασης αίματος..!


Έχει κάνει και αναφέρει χαμηλό σίδηρο.


Στάλθηκε από το TA-1020 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Evi1982

> καλησπέρα και καλή χρονια Eύη.. το άγχος μπορεί να φέρει αρκέτα προβλήματα και μιλάω εγώ που χρονια υποφέρω και έχω μόνιμη αδυναμία και ζαλάδες...
> 
> μια ερώτηση θα σου κάνω.. καπνίζεις?


Κάπνιζα για χρόνια αλλα το εχω κόψει εδώ και 2 χρόνια. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήλπιζα ότι θα σταματούσαν οι ζαλάδες με τη διακοπή του καπνίσματος . Εντουτοις καμία αλλαγη δυστυχώς...

----------


## Evi1982

> Μήπως έχεις αναιμία και δεν το ξέρεις? Συμβαίνει για αυτό ρωτάω.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το TA-1020 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Εχω χαμηλό σίδηρο αλλά καλή αιμοσφαιρίνη . Ο παθολόγος μου μου είπε ότι ενόσω η αιμοσφαιρίνη είναι καλή, αποκλείεται οι ζαλάδες να προκαλουνται από το χαμηλό σίδηρο και μόνο. Όπως και να έχει, εδώ και 3 μήνες παίρνω σίδηρο. Από 25 πήγε στα 40 .

----------


## Evi1982

Βασικά διερωτούμαι κατά πόσο μπορεί κάποιος να ζαλίζεται από το άγχος χωρίς να είναι ιδιαίτερα αγχωμένος τη δεδομενη χρονική στιγμή. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη! . Ίσως κάποιο θέμα να έχω με τα αυτιά και μολις ζαλιστω λίγο πανικοβάλλομαι και αρχίζει το παρτυ  :Smile:  . Εντωμεταξύ εχω και μόνιμο βουητό στα αυτιά. Αλλά δεν με πολυαπασχολεί καθοτι οι ζαλαδες εχουν καταβάλει τη ζωή μου δυστυχως!

----------


## akis1

> Κάπνιζα για χρόνια αλλα το εχω κόψει εδώ και 2 χρόνια. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήλπιζα ότι θα σταματούσαν οι ζαλάδες με τη διακοπή του καπνίσματος . Εντουτοις καμία αλλαγη δυστυχώς...


ένταξη αν έχεις 2 χρονια όπως λες δεν έχεις θέμα..! απλά αν συνέχιζες να καπνίζεις θα επιβάρυνες τον οργανισμό σου άδικα.. εγώ καπνίζω που και που και έχω πολλές ζαλάδες.. εγώ πιστεύω περισσότερο είναι από άγχος η ζαλάδα.. και το λέω και είμαι σίγουρος γιατί έχω πάθει και επιληπτικές κρίσης από άγχος.. το άγχος μπορεί να δημιουργήσει τα πάντα..! πάντως θέλω να σου αναφέρω επειδή όπως είπες φοβάσαι να πάρεις κάποιο φάρμακο όμως όσο το αφήνεις θα υποφέρεις και είναι κρίμα.. και εγώ σκεφτόμουνα ακριβώς το ίδιο με εσένα μέχρι που πήρα αντικαταθλιπτικά και ηρέμησα.. δεν χρειάζεται να τα φοβάσαι συγκεκριμένα τα σύχρονα δεν έχουνε παρενέργειες..

----------


## akis1

> Βασικά διερωτούμαι κατά πόσο μπορεί κάποιος να ζαλίζεται από το άγχος χωρίς να είναι ιδιαίτερα αγχωμένος τη δεδομενη χρονική στιγμή. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη! . Ίσως κάποιο θέμα να έχω με τα αυτιά και μολις ζαλιστω λίγο πανικοβάλλομαι και αρχίζει το παρτυ  . Εντωμεταξύ εχω και μόνιμο βουητό στα αυτιά. Αλλά δεν με πολυαπασχολεί καθοτι οι ζαλαδες εχουν καταβάλει τη ζωή μου δυστυχως!


θα απαντήσω στο ερώτημα σου.. το άγχος μπορεί να ύπαρξη ακόμα και αν δεν νιώθεις εσύ αγχωμένη.. είναι περίεργο αλλα αυτή είναι η αλήθεια..!

----------


## Theojamaica

Η φερριτινη σου πως ήταν?Τα συμπτώματα σου κολλάνε πολύ με σιδηροπενική αναιμία.Οι εμβοες στα αυτιά οι ζαλάδες και η κούραση είναι κλασσικά συμπτώματα αναιμικου αλλά εφόσον η αιμοσφαιρίνη σου ήταν καλή τότε οκ.

Μείνε στον χαμηλό σίδηρο και μην βιάζεσαι να τρέξεις σε ψυχολόγο.Αφοτου τον ανέβασες είδες διαφορά?Έχε υπόψιν πως τα χαμηλά επίπεδα σιδήρου είναι αιτία άγχους.Προσπαθησε να τον ανεβάσεις κι άλλο κι όχι μόνο με χάπια αλλά και με διατροφή.Λογικα είσαι ενημερωμένη πως κάποιες τροφές είναι δεν πρέπει να λαμβάνονται παράλληλα με τον σίδηρο.Στα 40 νομίζω είσαι στο όριο ακομη.

Στάλθηκε από το TA-1020 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Theojamaica

Ο λόγος που δεν σε προτρέπω να πας σε ψυχολόγο είναι επειδή αν δεν έχεις κάτι ψυχολογικό (από τα όσα αναφέρεις κατάλαβα ότι δεν είσαι σίγουρη σε τι οφείλεται η κατάσταση σου) μπορεί να μπλέξεις άδικα σε μια διαδικασία που δεν είναι ευχάριστη.

Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση όπως σου γράφει ο Άκης μην το αφήνεις κι άλλο.

Στάλθηκε από το TA-1020 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Evi1982

> ένταξη αν έχεις 2 χρονια όπως λες δεν έχεις θέμα..! απλά αν συνέχιζες να καπνίζεις θα επιβάρυνες τον οργανισμό σου άδικα.. εγώ καπνίζω που και που και έχω πολλές ζαλάδες.. εγώ πιστεύω περισσότερο είναι από άγχος η ζαλάδα.. και το λέω και είμαι σίγουρος γιατί έχω πάθει και επιληπτικές κρίσης από άγχος.. το άγχος μπορεί να δημιουργήσει τα πάντα..! πάντως θέλω να σου αναφέρω επειδή όπως είπες φοβάσαι να πάρεις κάποιο φάρμακο όμως όσο το αφήνεις θα υποφέρεις και είναι κρίμα.. και εγώ σκεφτόμουνα ακριβώς το ίδιο με εσένα μέχρι που πήρα αντικαταθλιπτικά και ηρέμησα.. δεν χρειάζεται να τα φοβάσαι συγκεκριμένα τα σύχρονα δεν έχουνε παρενέργειες..


Όταν λες οτι ηρεμησες με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα εννοεις προσωρινά φαντάζομαι, ετσι; έχω διαβάσει οτι το αχος επανέρχεται χειρότερο μετα. Επισης, έχεις δοκιμάσει cognitive behavioral therapy? Διαβασα οτι εχει αποτελεσμα η μεθοδος αυτη . Μονιμα αποτελεσματα καθ'οτι ουσιαστικα αλλαζει τον τροπο σκεψης σου. 
Λυπάμαι που περνάς και εσύ τα ίδια... και κρίσεις επιληψιας;; απίστευτο!!

----------


## Evi1982

> Ο λόγος που δεν σε προτρέπω να πας σε ψυχολόγο είναι επειδή αν δεν έχεις κάτι ψυχολογικό (από τα όσα αναφέρεις κατάλαβα ότι δεν είσαι σίγουρη σε τι οφείλεται η κατάσταση σου) μπορεί να μπλέξεις άδικα σε μια διαδικασία που δεν είναι ευχάριστη.
> 
> Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση όπως σου γράφει ο Άκης μην το αφήνεις κι άλλο.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το TA-1020 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Κοίτα, λέω να πάω σε νευρολόγο. Να δω τι θα μου πει. Απο κει και πέρα θα δω τι θα κανω. Όντως δεν ξέρω τι το προκαλεί και αυτό ειναι που με τρελαινει. Παντως ειναι αξιοπεριεργο το ότι μπορει να κινουμαι όλη μέρα και να είμαι οκ και μόλις ξαπλώσω να ξεκουραστώ, νιώθω ζαλαδα. 
Α και η φεριτινη μου ηταν καπου στα 20 αν θυμαμαι καλά

----------


## akis1

> Όταν λες οτι ηρεμησες με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα εννοεις προσωρινά φαντάζομαι, ετσι; έχω διαβάσει οτι το αχος επανέρχεται χειρότερο μετα. Επισης, έχεις δοκιμάσει cognitive behavioral therapy? Διαβασα οτι εχει αποτελεσμα η μεθοδος αυτη . Μονιμα αποτελεσματα καθ'οτι ουσιαστικα αλλαζει τον τροπο σκεψης σου. 
> Λυπάμαι που περνάς και εσύ τα ίδια... και κρίσεις επιληψιας;; απίστευτο!!


έχει εδώ και 4 μήνες που τα έκοψα και έχω όντως τρομερό άγχος και σπασμούς.. 


δεν έχω κάνει καθόλου ψυχοθεραπεία.. και αυτο που αναφέρεις δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύει δεν το έχω ψάξει.. αλλα στην κατάσταση που είμαι με τόσο άγχος τώρα δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ πουθενά..

----------


## John11

> Βασικά διερωτούμαι κατά πόσο μπορεί κάποιος να ζαλίζεται από το άγχος χωρίς να είναι ιδιαίτερα αγχωμένος τη δεδομενη χρονική στιγμή.


Η απλή απάντηση είναι ναι. Το "χωρίς να είναι ιδιαίτερα αγχωμένος" δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Μπορεί κάποιος να είναι πολύ αγχωμένος αλλά να μην το καταλαβαίνει ότι είναι αγχωμένος. Το έχω δεις πολλές φορές αυτό και για πολλά συμπτώματα.




> Παντως ειναι αξιοπεριεργο το ότι μπορει να κινουμαι όλη μέρα και να είμαι οκ και μόλις ξαπλώσω να ξεκουραστώ, νιώθω ζαλαδα.


Για μένα δεν είναι περίεργο. Είναι και μια ένδειξη του ότι πιθανόν να μην καταλαβαίνεις γιατί γίνεται ότι γίνεται. 
Μια μέρα, δούλευα στον υπολογιστή και είδα την οθόνη να κάνει "νερά". Στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα ανησύχησα νομίζοντας ότι χάλασε η οθόνη. Μετά -κοιτώντας και γύρω- συνηδειτοποίησα ότι εγώ δεν έβλεπα καλά. Ξάπλωσα και σκέφτηκα να μετρήσω την πίεση, ήταν χαμηλή 10 και 5 νομίζω. Μετά από αρκτή ώρα διαπίστωσα ότι είχα βρεθεί μερικά σκαλάκια πριν τη λιποθυμία.
Μου συνέβη ξανά καμμιά δεκαριά φορές. Κατάλαβα ότι όταν ο οργανισμός είναι σε "πίεση" και άγχος είναι σε υπερένταση. Και όταν χαλαρώσουμε (αυτό που είπες ότι μόλις ξαπλώσει να ξεκουραστείς) η ένταση μειώνεται και πάει στο άλλο άκρο της πολλής "χαλάρωσης" (γιατί αυτό χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός) και δημιουργείται η χαμηλή πίεση. Στον καθένα μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικό, διαφορετικής έντασης, διαφορετικών συμπτωμάτων αλλά ναι γίνεται. Για μένα δεν αποτελεί έκπληξη.
Επίσης μπορεί να είναι και συνεχόμενη ζαλάδα λόγω ανεβασμένης πίεσης. Και αυτό το γνωρίζω γιατί το έπαθα. Η μέγιστη πίεση έφτανε 17,5, 18,5 ως και 19.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μάλλον είσαι μέσα σε αυτά περίπου τα πλάισια.

----------


## Evi1982

> έχει εδώ και 4 μήνες που τα έκοψα και έχω όντως τρομερό άγχος και σπασμούς.. 
> 
> 
> δεν έχω κάνει καθόλου ψυχοθεραπεία.. και αυτο που αναφέρεις δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύει δεν το έχω ψάξει.. αλλα στην κατάσταση που είμαι με τόσο άγχος τώρα δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ πουθενά..


Άκη, δεν εχω κάνει τίποτα για την κατάστασή μου, πέρα από το να το ψάχνω στο ίντερνετ. Έγινα έξπερτ στη θεωρία αλλά στην πράξη, χάλια!! Λοιπόν, τα χάπια ουσιαστικά κουκουλώνουν τα συμπτώματα. Δεν λύνουν το πρόβλημα, το οποίο δυστυχώς επανέρχεται με περισσότερη ένταση. Η ψυχοθεραπεία , κυρίως το cbt , που ανέφερα πιο πριν , παρεχει λύση. Βασικά χειρίζεσαι τις σκέψεις σου με το σωστό τρόπο. ΔΕΝ τις αγνοείς, απλά τις ελέγχεις ώστε να μην δρουν εναντίον σου προκαλώντας αυτά που πολύ καλά γνωρίζεις και εσύ και εγώ... Θα σου εισηγούμουν να υο αρχίσεις. Το ίδιο θα κάνω κσι εγώ. Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω αν οι ζαλαδες μου είναι από το άγχος ή οχι αλλά στην τελικη και να μην είναι, το σίγουρο είναι ότι μου προκαλούν πανικό. Και αυτό είναι που θελω να αλλάξω. Θελω να ηρεμήσω και ας εχω και καμιά ζαλάδα που και που. Τα ερεθίσματα υπάρχουν πάντα. Τκ άγχος, ο φόβος, η θλίψη... Το θέμα είναι πως τα χειρίζεσαι και πόσο σε καταβάλλουν!

----------


## Evi1982

John, εχω την εντύπωση οτι με την κίνηση δεν αντιλαμβάμαι την ένταση που υπάρχει μέσα μου. Μόλις ξαπλώσω λίγο αρχίζω να "αφουγκράζομαι" το σωμα μου! Το βουητό στα αυτιά, την ταχυκαρδία, τη ζαλάδα. Η πίεσή μου είναι παντα χαμηλή. 10 με 6

----------


## John11

> John, εχω την εντύπωση οτι με την κίνηση δεν αντιλαμβάμαι την ένταση που υπάρχει μέσα μου. Μόλις ξαπλώσω λίγο αρχίζω να "αφουγκράζομαι" το σωμα μου! Το βουητό στα αυτιά, την ταχυκαρδία, τη ζαλάδα.


Και σε αρχικό σου μήνυμα είχες γράψει:



> Βασικά διερωτούμαι κατά πόσο μπορεί κάποιος να ζαλίζεται από το άγχος χωρίς να είναι ιδιαίτερα αγχωμένος τη δεδομενη χρονική στιγμή. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη!


Ενώ δηλαδή αντιλαμβάνεσαι την ύπαρξη του "άγχους", ταυτόχρονα δεν την αντιλαμβάνεσαι επίσης.
Είναι παράξενο, αλλά δυσκολευόμαστε να καταλάβουμε πράγματα που δεν θέλουμε να καταλάβουμε. Πράγματι, είναι δύσκολο με αυτά που έχουμε μάθει.

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι το "άγχος" είναι συναισθήματα που δεν τα καταλαβαίνουμε. Αλλιώς θα αισθανόμασταν τα ίδια τα συναισθήματα: φόβος, θλίψη, κλπ, που τα ανέφερες προηγούμενα, και πολλά άλλα.
Τώρα το δυσκολότερο κομμάτι είναι να παραδεχτούμε ότι υπάρχει κάποια μορφή δυσκολίας. Η ύπαρξη κάποιας δυσκολίας δεν θα έπρεπε να μας πανικοβάλλει. Ας τη δούμε και ας την προσεγγίσουμε. Έρχεται όμως το μυαλό και δεν παραδέχεται τη δυσκολία. Το 99% (μην πω το 99,9%) έχει δυσκολίες. Ναι, *τέτοιες* ίδιες δυσκολίες. Όμως κανείς δεν τις προσεγγίζει, συνεχίζει να συμπεριφέρεται με τρόπο "κάλυψης". Έτσι, και εσύ είσαι αναγκασμένη να συμπεριφέρεσαι με τρόπο που να "καλύπτεις" τη δυσκολία. Μην σε απασχολεί πολύ, γιατί οπως είπα το 99% έχει τις ίδιες δυσκολίες. Εσύ δεν βλέπεις τους άλλους να έχουν δυσκολίες, όπως ως τώρα δεν έβλεπαν οι άλλοι εσένα να έχεις δυσκολία. Σωστά? Αλλά και από τώρα και μετά μπορεί πάλι να μην βλέπουν τη δυσκολία σου. Λυπάμαι που λέω μια τέτοια κουβέντα με τόσο λίγα λόγια. Είναι αρκετά δύσκολο, μην πω εξαιρετικά δύσκολο, να το προσεγγίσει κανείς με τέτοια σκέψη. Μπορείς όμως να το "αισθανθείς" ότι είναι έτσι? Αυτή είναι μια σημαντική ερώτηση, παράκληση απάντησέ την.

----------


## march15

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια εδώ και 5 χρόνια..Πέρασα από τις ίδιες αναζητησεις γιατρών κλπ, αναρωτήθηκα ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο γιατι μπορεί να το χάνω και τελικά κατέληξα στη γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστική εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες...Εσύ τελικά τι έκανες;;Βρήκες κάποια λύση;;Για εμένα είναι πολύ-πολύ νωρίς αλλά νομίζω ότι φαίνεται ένα φως στο τούνελ...

----------


## vickie_victoria

εχω πολλα χρονια τα ιδια συμπτωματα μονιμη ζαλη και φοβο λιποθυμιας καθε μερα περιστρεφονται στο κεφαλι μου,ποτε δεν εχω λιποθυμησει κι ακομα φοβαμαι! εχω χαμηλο σιδηρο και φεριττινη και ολα ξεκινησαν απο αυτο επειδη αρχισα να εχω αδυναμια αρχισα να φοβαμαι οτι κατι θα μου συμβει και παθαινα κρισεις πανικου και μου δημιουργηθηκαν φοβιες διαφορες και γενικο αγχος. δεν εχω παρει αγωγη εχω κανει ψυχοθεραπεια και με βοηθησε να καταλαβω τι ειναι αληθεια και τι στο μυαλο μου η ζαλη στην ουσια ειναι θολουρα του μυαλου απο την πολη σκεψη ειναι λογικο να ζαλιζεσαι ο καθενας θα το παθαινε. την ωρα που σε πιανει αν σκεφτεις θετικα θα περασει αν δεν της δινεις σημασια θα φυγει ατην ουσια ειναι ψευδαισθηση αν κανεις στροφες γυρω απο τον ευατο σου τοτε θα νιωσεις πραγματικη ζαλη που περναει μετα απο δευτερολεπτα γιατι ετσι ειναι η πραγματικη ζαλη κραταει λιγο οχι ολη μερα συνεχεια για καιρο. ειναι σαν να σκεφτεσαι ολη μερα οτι ποναει το κεφαλι σου ε καποια στιγμη θα ρχισεις να νιωθεις οτι οντως ποναει!!!οταν μου πεφτει ο σιδηρος ολα αυτα επιδεινωνονται και ειναι λογικο γιατι χανουμε ευκολα την ενεργεια μας. Το 40 που εχεις ειναι πολυ χαμηλο κι εγω τωρα εκανα εξετασεις απο 105 που το ειχα φτασει πηγε 39 κι αρχισα να τα νιωθω παλι ολα ζαλαδες,τασεις λιποθυμιας, τρεμουν τα ποδια μου κι ειμαι ανησυχη ολη μερα. αρχισα παλι τα χαπια για σιδηρο για ενα μηνα και θα νιωσω παλι δυνατη! συμβουλη μου μην αφηνεις το σιδηρο να πεφτει κρατα τον οσο πιο ψηλα μπορεις ειναι δυσκολο γιατι θελει καθε μηνα τουλαχιστον 5-6 χαπια ειδικα στην περιοδο και θα δεις οτι θα νιωσεις καλυτερα κι ετσι θα σου φυγουν κ η ζαλη κι ολα . εγω παντως λογω του σιδηρου εχω φοβερες υπνηλιες δεν μου φτανει ποτε ο υπνος ολη μερα νυσταζω ειμαι ατονη στην αδρανεια νιωθω οτι καταβαλω πολυ προσπαθεια για απλα πραγματα και αυτη η κατασταση μου θολωνει το μυαλο και δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω σαν να αδιαζει το μυαλο μου τα ματια μου πονανε και νιωθω οτι ζαλιζομαι ενω στην ουσια ειναι απο την κουραση απο τη νυστα. και κοιμαμαι κι ολη μερα ειμαι λες και δεν μπορω να ξυπνησω τον εγκεφαλο μου. με τα χαπια θα δεις μεγαλη διαφορα να κανεις εξετασεις καθε τετραμηνο εγω ετσι κανω μονο σιδηρο και φεριττινη για να βλεπεις που βρισκεσαι. και θα δεις μεγαλη διαφορα. μεχρι και ψυχιατρος μου ειπε οτι η ελλειψη σιδηρου προκαλει αγχος και φοβο μαζι με ατονια ζαλη ταχυπαλμια.οποτε πλεον μολις με πιανουν τα ψυχολογικα μου καταλαβαινω οτι επεσε ο σιδηρος και φυσικα φταιω εγω που βαριεμαι να παρω τα χαπια. και μετα απο δυο μηνες πεφτω παλι ψυχικα. αληθεια ποια χαπια παιρνεις???

----------


## Anna137

> Γεια σας και καλή χρονιά! Υποφέρω εδώ και 7 ολόκληρα χρόνια από ζαλάδες . Έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος, πήγα σε 2 ωριλάδες και έκανα και αξονικό. Εχω χαμηλό σίδηρο και ο ενας ωριλάς διέγνωσε ίλιγγο θέσης ενώ ο άλλος μου είπε οτι απλά χρειάζομαι ξεκούραση!! Πραγματικά έχω απελπιστεί. Νιώθω έντονη ζαλάδα, σαν να βρίσκομαι σε βάρκα και νομίζω ότι θα λιποθυμήσω. Δεν νιώθω αδυναμια απλά το να χάσω τις αισθήσεις μου είναι η μεγαλύτερη μου φοβία. Το θέμα είναι δεν ξέρω αν το άγχος φερνει τη ζάλη ή το αντίστροφο. Οπόταν δεν ηέρω τί να κάνω. Κι αλλε εξετάσεις ή ψυχολόγο; ψυχίατρο δεν θέλω να πάω γιατί θέλω να αποφύγω τα χάπια. Νιώθω τη ζωή μου να με προσπερνά... Είχε κάποιος κάτι παρόμοιο; αν ναι , το ξεπέρασε και πως;


Βεβαίως και εμένα η λιποθυμία ήταν η μεγαλύτερη φοβία μου. Και αυτό επειδή είχα λιποθυμήσει κάποιες φορές πιο μικρή. Απο μια λιποθυμία σαφώς και συνέρχεσαι αμέσως, κανέναν δεν έχω ακουσει να έχει πεθάνει και να μην ξυπνήσει. Οταν λοιπόν άρχισα να δουλεύω αυτό το φόβο, τον έλυσα κιόλας, και απο τότε μου έφυγαν και οι ζαλάδες και η φοβία...

----------


## Anna137

> Βασικά διερωτούμαι κατά πόσο μπορεί κάποιος να ζαλίζεται από το άγχος χωρίς να είναι ιδιαίτερα αγχωμένος τη δεδομενη χρονική στιγμή. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη! . Ίσως κάποιο θέμα να έχω με τα αυτιά και μολις ζαλιστω λίγο πανικοβάλλομαι και αρχίζει το παρτυ  . Εντωμεταξύ εχω και μόνιμο βουητό στα αυτιά. Αλλά δεν με πολυαπασχολεί καθοτι οι ζαλαδες εχουν καταβάλει τη ζωή μου δυστυχως!


Νομίζεις ότι δεν είσαι αγχωμένη. Εχει προγραμματιστεί όλο το σύστημά σου συνειδητό και ασυνείδητο...βρες κάπου εδώ τις αναλύσεις της marouli66...οπου βλέπεις maroul, i διάβαζε τι έχει να σου πει, περί νου και ύπαρξης...

----------


## Anna137

> εχω πολλα χρονια τα ιδια συμπτωματα μονιμη ζαλη και φοβο λιποθυμιας καθε μερα περιστρεφονται στο κεφαλι μου,ποτε δεν εχω λιποθυμησει κι ακομα φοβαμαι! εχω χαμηλο σιδηρο και φεριττινη και ολα ξεκινησαν απο αυτο επειδη αρχισα να εχω αδυναμια αρχισα να φοβαμαι οτι κατι θα μου συμβει και παθαινα κρισεις πανικου και μου δημιουργηθηκαν φοβιες διαφορες και γενικο αγχος. δεν εχω παρει αγωγη εχω κανει ψυχοθεραπεια και με βοηθησε να καταλαβω τι ειναι αληθεια και τι στο μυαλο μου η ζαλη στην ουσια ειναι θολουρα του μυαλου απο την πολη σκεψη ειναι λογικο να ζαλιζεσαι ο καθενας θα το παθαινε. την ωρα που σε πιανει αν σκεφτεις θετικα θα περασει αν δεν της δινεις σημασια θα φυγει ατην ουσια ειναι ψευδαισθηση αν κανεις στροφες γυρω απο τον ευατο σου τοτε θα νιωσεις πραγματικη ζαλη που περναει μετα απο δευτερολεπτα γιατι ετσι ειναι η πραγματικη ζαλη κραταει λιγο οχι ολη μερα συνεχεια για καιρο. ειναι σαν να σκεφτεσαι ολη μερα οτι ποναει το κεφαλι σου ε καποια στιγμη θα ρχισεις να νιωθεις οτι οντως ποναει!!!οταν μου πεφτει ο σιδηρος ολα αυτα επιδεινωνονται και ειναι λογικο γιατι χανουμε ευκολα την ενεργεια μας. Το 40 που εχεις ειναι πολυ χαμηλο κι εγω τωρα εκανα εξετασεις απο 105 που το ειχα φτασει πηγε 39 κι αρχισα να τα νιωθω παλι ολα ζαλαδες,τασεις λιποθυμιας, τρεμουν τα ποδια μου κι ειμαι ανησυχη ολη μερα. αρχισα παλι τα χαπια για σιδηρο για ενα μηνα και θα νιωσω παλι δυνατη! συμβουλη μου μην αφηνεις το σιδηρο να πεφτει κρατα τον οσο πιο ψηλα μπορεις ειναι δυσκολο γιατι θελει καθε μηνα τουλαχιστον 5-6 χαπια ειδικα στην περιοδο και θα δεις οτι θα νιωσεις καλυτερα κι ετσι θα σου φυγουν κ η ζαλη κι ολα . εγω παντως λογω του σιδηρου εχω φοβερες υπνηλιες δεν μου φτανει ποτε ο υπνος ολη μερα νυσταζω ειμαι ατονη στην αδρανεια νιωθω οτι καταβαλω πολυ προσπαθεια για απλα πραγματα και αυτη η κατασταση μου θολωνει το μυαλο και δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω σαν να αδιαζει το μυαλο μου τα ματια μου πονανε και νιωθω οτι ζαλιζομαι ενω στην ουσια ειναι απο την κουραση απο τη νυστα. και κοιμαμαι κι ολη μερα ειμαι λες και δεν μπορω να ξυπνησω τον εγκεφαλο μου. με τα χαπια θα δεις μεγαλη διαφορα να κανεις εξετασεις καθε τετραμηνο εγω ετσι κανω μονο σιδηρο και φεριττινη για να βλεπεις που βρισκεσαι. και θα δεις μεγαλη διαφορα. μεχρι και ψυχιατρος μου ειπε οτι η ελλειψη σιδηρου προκαλει αγχος και φοβο μαζι με ατονια ζαλη ταχυπαλμια.οποτε πλεον μολις με πιανουν τα ψυχολογικα μου καταλαβαινω οτι επεσε ο σιδηρος και φυσικα φταιω εγω που βαριεμαι να παρω τα χαπια. και μετα απο δυο μηνες πεφτω παλι ψυχικα. αληθεια ποια χαπια παιρνεις???


Καλά που μου το θύμισες ν αρχίσω να ξαναπαίρνω σίδηρο...επίσης φτιάξε τη διατροφή σου με τροφές πλούσιες σε σίδηρο κα κάνε εξετασεις μήπως σου λειπει μαγνήσιο...πολύ σημαντικό στα ψυχολογικά.....

----------


## elis

Διαβαστε ολοι οτι εχει να πει το μαρουλι

----------


## Anna137

> John, εχω την εντύπωση οτι με την κίνηση δεν αντιλαμβάμαι την ένταση που υπάρχει μέσα μου. Μόλις ξαπλώσω λίγο αρχίζω να "αφουγκράζομαι" το σωμα μου! Το βουητό στα αυτιά, την ταχυκαρδία, τη ζαλάδα. Η πίεσή μου είναι παντα χαμηλή. 10 με 6


Καλα πολύ γέλιο, η κοπέλα δε, έχει να γράψει απο τον Ιανουαριο, τώρα το είδα...μάλλον θα έχει θεραπευτεί κιολας!

----------


## vickie_victoria

Δεν εχει σημασια απο ποτε εχει να γραψει εσω μοιραζομαστε τις εμπειριες μας ετσι κι αλλιως αυτα πανε κι ερχονται.Μαγνησιο επαιρνα περσυ για αρκετο καιρο δεν νομιζω να εχω ελλειψη αλλα ρτσι κι αλλιως οτι εξετασεις και να κανεις το μαγνησιο δε φαινεται καθαρα γιατι αποροφαται απο το συκωτι. Παντως εγω υποφερω απο εντονη κουραση αυτον τον καιρο σε σημειο που νιωθω οτι δν μπορω να παρω τα ποδια μου. Ειναι σιγουρα ψυχοσωματικο μπορει βεβαια να κρυβεται και τιποτα αλλο απο πισω αλλα επειδη το χω ξαναπαθει και περασε οταν ημουν χαρουμενη γι αυτο δεν με απασχολει!

----------


## marouli66

> Βασικά διερωτούμαι κατά πόσο μπορεί κάποιος να ζαλίζεται από το άγχος χωρίς να είναι ιδιαίτερα αγχωμένος τη δεδομενη χρονική στιγμή. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη! . Ίσως κάποιο θέμα να έχω με τα αυτιά και μολις ζαλιστω λίγο πανικοβάλλομαι και αρχίζει το παρτυ  . Εντωμεταξύ εχω και μόνιμο βουητό στα αυτιά. Αλλά δεν με πολυαπασχολεί καθοτι οι ζαλαδες εχουν καταβάλει τη ζωή μου δυστυχως!


θα σου πω εγω πως γινεται, οταν συσσωρεύει ο οργανισμος σου συνεχως στρες τοτε αυτο πρεπει καπως να βγει προς ταεξω........και συνηθως αυτο συμβαινει οταν εισαι ηρεμος γιατι τοτε βρίσκει τη διεξοδο του το στρες...
αν δεις και οι κρισεις πανικου σε στιγμες ηρεμιας μας πιανουν...........ερχεται η αισθηση ξαφνικα σαν ηφαίστειο

----------


## Anna137

> Δεν εχει σημασια απο ποτε εχει να γραψει εσω μοιραζομαστε τις εμπειριες μας ετσι κι αλλιως αυτα πανε κι ερχονται.Μαγνησιο επαιρνα περσυ για αρκετο καιρο δεν νομιζω να εχω ελλειψη αλλα ρτσι κι αλλιως οτι εξετασεις και να κανεις το μαγνησιο δε φαινεται καθαρα γιατι αποροφαται απο το συκωτι. Παντως εγω υποφερω απο εντονη κουραση αυτον τον καιρο σε σημειο που νιωθω οτι δν μπορω να παρω τα ποδια μου. Ειναι σιγουρα ψυχοσωματικο μπορει βεβαια να κρυβεται και τιποτα αλλο απο πισω αλλα επειδη το χω ξαναπαθει και περασε οταν ημουν χαρουμενη γι αυτο δεν με απασχολει!


Πρέπει να ξέρεις οτι η συνεχής παραγωγή κορτιζόλης, της ορμόνης του στρες, εννοείται ότι κουράζει τα ζωτικά όργανα! Και βέβαια ολα αυτά εκδηλώνονται ψυχοσωματικά...αλλά αυτό δεν είναι κάτι το ανησυχητικό. Σ αυτή τη φάση αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι τη σωστή διατροφή, την ενυδάτωση και τον σωστό ύπνο. Ασε το μυαλό προς το παρόν να λέει τα δικά του και να σου δημιουργεί ψυχοσωματικά και κουραση για να σε μπερδεύει. 
Εσύ, που δεν είσαι το μυαλό σου, είσαι κάτι πολύ ανώτερο με θεική σοφία, με πολλή αγάπη στον εαυτό σου, φρόντισε να βλέπεις συχνά ανθρώπους με χαμόγελο και θετική ενέργεια, να γελάς οσο πιο συχνά μπορείς με κάθε λόγο, να κοιμάσαι αρκετές ώρες, ν ακους ωραίες μουσικές που σε χαλαρώνουν. Εγώ ξέρεις πχ πως έφτιαξα τον ύπνο μου, που αργούσα να κοιμηθώ κάθε βράδυ?
Εβαζα βιντεακια του Robert Najemy στο ytube, με καλώδιο hdmi στην τηλεόραση, εβαζα κ χρονοδιακόπτη μισή ώρα και κοιμόμουν σαν πουλάκι βλεποντας ωραία όνειρα. Ταυτόχρονα προγραμμάτιζα τον ασυνείδητο νου μου, γιατί βρισκόμουν σε κατάσταση Θ, και μόνο τότε οι πληροφορίες εισερχονται στο υποσυνείδητο...και ετσι χρόνο με το χρόνο, ξαναβρήκα τον αληθινό μου εαυτό! Και μάλιστα τον αναβαθμισμένο εαυτό μου.

----------


## Macgyver

> θα σου πω εγω πως γινεται, οταν συσσωρεύει ο οργανισμος σου συνεχως στρες τοτε αυτο πρεπει καπως να βγει προς ταεξω........και συνηθως αυτο συμβαινει οταν εισαι ηρεμος γιατι τοτε βρίσκει τη διεξοδο του το στρες...
> αν δεις και οι κρισεις πανικου σε στιγμες ηρεμιας μας πιανουν...........ερχεται η αισθηση ξαφνικα σαν ηφαίστειο


Σωστο ειναι αυτο , μαρουλι , μονο που ο οργανισμος ΄γενναει ΄απο μονος του στρεςς , λογω των εσωτερικων συγκρουσεων που εχουμε εμεις οι ανθρωποι, υποσυνειδητα , οποτε καλο ειναι να ξεδινεις καπου ( εκ ου κι ορος εργασιοθεραπεια ) ......................κι ενας υγιεστατος ανθρωπος μεινει αδρανης για καμποσο καιρο , θα δημιουργησει στρεςς ο οργανισμος του , για αυτο η αδρανεια ειναι ο καλυτερος συμμαχος των διαταραχων διαθεσης ......

----------


## Macgyver

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## marouli66

> Σωστο ειναι αυτο , μαρουλι , μονο που ο οργανισμος ΄γενναει ΄απο μονος του στρεςς , λογω των εσωτερικων συγκρουσεων που εχουμε εμεις οι ανθρωποι, υποσυνειδητα , οποτε καλο ειναι να ξεδινεις καπου ( εκ ου κι ορος εργασιοθεραπεια ) ......................κι ενας υγιεστατος ανθρωπος μεινει αδρανης για καμποσο καιρο , θα δημιουργησει στρεςς ο οργανισμος του , για αυτο η αδρανεια ειναι ο καλυτερος συμμαχος των διαταραχων διαθεσης ......


απο τη στιγμη της γεννησης μας ερχομαστε στον κοσμο σαν μια αγραφη κασετα, εννοώντας οτι το υποσυνειδητο μας ειναι καθαρο....και γιαυτο ουτε ενοχες εχουμε, ουτε φοβους εχουμε, ουτε αγχος ουτε τπτ.....μονο τα ενστικτα επιβιωσης οπως το επιμονο κλαμα για να μας δώσουν τροφη...
μολις ομως η κασετα αρχιζει να γραφει, κατα τη διαρκεια της ζωης μας και με βαση τις εμπειριες μας, εκει ξεκιναει το πανηγύρι......αναλογα με τα βιωματα του καθενος, ο ενας θα κανει κακες καταγραφες στο υποσυνειδητο οποτε θα του βγει σε κομπλεξ, χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση, κριση πανικου, αλλου σε φοβιες διαφορων ειδων, αλλου σε ιδεοληψιες, τρεμουλα, αρρυθμιες, ταχυκαρδιες, ζαλη, ασταθεια και παει λεγοντας......, αλλος θα εχει καλες καταγραφες αφου το περιβαλλον αναπτυξης του ήταν αρτια δομημένο για να γινει ενας υγιής φαινομενικα ανθρωπος......
η πρωτη περιπτωση ειναι και η πιο συχνη, αλλος με εντονοτερα συμπτωματα αλλος με λιγοτερα....
η δευτερη περιπτωση ειναι στην ουσια ανυπαρκτη γιατι πρεπει να μεγαλωσεις σε μια γυαλα, κατι το οποιο ειναι αδυνατον, απλα την αναφερω για να κατανοησουμε ποσο πολυ μας επηρεαζουν εμπειριες που εχουμε κατα τη διαρκεια της ζωης μας
αν η κασετα γραψει κατι αρνητικο (που παντα γραφει) τοτε τι ηρεμος εισαι, τι στον κοσμο σου εισαι, τι ο πιο χαρουμενος ανθρωπος ή αυτος που του εχουν ερθει ολα οπως τα θελει, αν γινει αυτη η καταγραφη τελος......το υποσυνειδητο θα δινει την εντολη οτι υπαρχει αυτο το γεγονος-βιωμα παρολο που αυτο μπορει να εχει περασει.....γιατι εσυ μπορει να εχεις ξεχασει αυτο που εγινε ομως το υποσυνειδητο δεν ξεχνα ποτε δυστυχως.......
αρα εδω διαπιστωνουμε οτι εμεις δεν ειμαστε οι σκεψεις που παραγει ο νους, παιρνοντας εντολη απο το υποσυνειδητο.....γιατι πολυ απλα αν ειχαμε μεγαλωσει αλλου με ιδανικες συνθηκες θα ειμασταν τελειως διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι......
εννοειται οτι παντα ολοι εχουμε εσωτερικες συγκρούσεις αλλα το θεμα ειναι σε ποιο βαθμο? 
και εννοειται οτι η γυμναστικη ειναι το χωρις υπερβολες το 50 τις εκατο της ολης θεραπειας καθως οι ορμονες που παραγονται ειναι οι ιδιες με ενος φαρμακου.......
απλα εγω δεν εννοουσα οτι πρεπει το στρες να βρει διεξοδο οταν ειμαστε ηρεμοι, δλδ δεν εννοουσα να κανει αυτο το πραγμα, να μενει συνεχως ηρεμη αν αυτο καταλαβες, εννοουσα οτι ειναι λογικο να θελει το στρες να βρει διεξοδο οποτε τι ηρεμη ειναι τι αγχωμενη αυτο εκει θα προσπαθει να βγει.....απλα εν ηρεμια του ειναι πιο ευκολο να εκφραστει.....

----------


## Sidis119

Ειμαι σε θεραπεια με φάρμακο (Siranalen) εδω και 2 μήνες . Διαταραχη γενικευμένου άγχους. 
Τα περισσότερα συμπτώματα σχεδόν εξαλείφθηκαν , οχι ομως το άγχος. Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω ένα αισθημα .. ζάλης να το πω ; Ελαφρού πονοκοκεφαλου ; Κάτι τέτοιο. Το νιώθω κυρίως στα μάτια και το πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού . Είναι άραγε ψυχοσωματικά ή παρενέργεια του φαρμάκου; 
Ο γιατρός σαν παρενέργεια ανέφερε τη ζάλη. Ας πουμε ότι αυτό που νιώθω προκαλείται από το φάρμακο. Μου δημιουργεί όμως άγχος και ανησυχία.. πολλές φορές νιώθω ότι θα παθω κρίση πανικού (νιώθω τους χτύπους της καρδιάς μου , αρχίζουν να ιδρώνουν οι παλάμες) αλλά τελικά δεν παθαίνω τίποτα . Πρέπει να μιλήσω με το γιατρό!

----------


## marouli66

> Ειμαι σε θεραπεια με φάρμακο (Siranalen) εδω και 2 μήνες . Διαταραχη γενικευμένου άγχους. 
> Τα περισσότερα συμπτώματα σχεδόν εξαλείφθηκαν , οχι ομως το άγχος. Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω ένα αισθημα .. ζάλης να το πω ; Ελαφρού πονοκοκεφαλου ; Κάτι τέτοιο. Το νιώθω κυρίως στα μάτια και το πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού . Είναι άραγε ψυχοσωματικά ή παρενέργεια του φαρμάκου; 
> Ο γιατρός σαν παρενέργεια ανέφερε τη ζάλη. Ας πουμε ότι αυτό που νιώθω προκαλείται από το φάρμακο. Μου δημιουργεί όμως άγχος και ανησυχία.. πολλές φορές νιώθω ότι θα παθω κρίση πανικού (νιώθω τους χτύπους της καρδιάς μου , αρχίζουν να ιδρώνουν οι παλάμες) αλλά τελικά δεν παθαίνω τίποτα . Πρέπει να μιλήσω με το γιατρό!


θελεις να σου πω πως θα το θεραπευσεις? ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ......
εγω μαζι με αλλα χιλιαδες συμπτωματα ειχα και κατι παρομοιο...μια μερα καπως ανέπνεα και ο αερας προκαλεσε μεγαλη ενταση στο μετωπο μεχρι πισω αυχενα......ειχα συσσωρευμενο αγχος και γω τοτε.....οποτε φοβηθηκα.......και μετα με επιασε φοβος οτι θα το ξαναπαθω......και το παθαινα συνεχεια σε σημειο που να κοκαλωνει τελειως το κεφαλι, να μην μπορω να το κουνησω απο τον πονο και να υποφερω νομιζοντας οτι θα ειμαι ετσι για παντα.....ηταν σκετο μαρτυριο.....μεχρι που λεω τελος.....αφου οσο το σκεφτομαι αυτο συμβαινει θα σταματησω να το σκεφτομαι ή θα το αγνοω χωρις να φοβαμαι.....ετσι και μου περασε και αυτο
για δοκιμασε το και συ.....σαν συμβουλη στο λεω γτ εχω περασει πολλα αλλα ο μηχανισμος ειναι ενας.......σταματας να του δινεις σημασια

----------


## glamshine4ever

marouli66 εχεις καμιά τεχνική που να βοηθάει να σταματήσει να το σκέφτεσαι? πχ πονάει η κοιλιά ...πως σταματάς να το σκέφτεσαι?

----------


## Anna137

> marouli66 εχεις καμιά τεχνική που να βοηθάει να σταματήσει να το σκέφτεσαι? πχ πονάει η κοιλιά ...πως σταματάς να το σκέφτεσαι?


Να σου πω κ εγώ την αποψή μου, μια και βλέπω το post. 
Εννοείται οτι υπάρχουν τεχνικές...βέβαια μη φανταστείς οτι τα αποτελέσματα τους μπορούν να είναι τόσο άμεσα όπως ενός αγχολυτικού, ενός αντιφλεγμονώδους ή ενος αντιπυρετικού. Συγκεκριμένα αν σε πονάει η κοιλιά, παίρνεις λιγο postan και σου περνάει, αλλά τι γίνεται με την παραγωγή των σκέψεων?? Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο...

Γίνεται όμως...κατά τη διάρκεια του προγραμματισμού του μυαλού μου στο Nlp έμαθα ένα πολύ βασικό πράγμα...ο εγκέφαλος δεν εχει πραγματικότητα...πραγματικ τητα είναι αυτό που θα του βάλεις εσύ με τη σκέψη σου μια δεδομένη στιγμή...πχ..σκέψου τώρα ότι πίνεις ένα ξυνό, ένα πάρα πολύ ξινό λεμόνι...κλείσε τα μάτια και νιώσε αυτό το συναίσθημα...επππ...τι έγινε?? μήπως ξύνισε όλο σου το στόμα?
Μήπως ήπιες κάτι ξυνό στην πραγματικότητα?? Οχι βέβαια. 

Θέλεις λοιπόν ν αντικαταστήσεις τις αρνητικές σκέψεις του φόβου για παράδειγμα...τι νιώθεις όταν φοβάσαι?? Πάρα πολυ άγχος, φυσικό ειναι...με τι θέλεις ν αντικαταστήσεις το φόβο?? Εγώ για παράδειγμα διάλεξα τη δύναμη, να νιώθω μέσα μου γενναία...
Τι έκανα λοιπόν φέτος και χωρίς να το καταλάβω μάλιστα?? Αρχισα να βλέπω συνέχεια survivor (ωωω ναι...γελάστε όσο θέλετε..χα χα)
Ενώ πέρυσι το έκραζα..Με τον καιρό λοιπόν, δε ξέρω πως έγινε, άρχιζα να ταυτίζομαι με την Μελινα και τη Δαλάκα...σ αυτό το σημείο πρέπει ν αναφέρω ότι πριν λιγο καιρό δεν οδηγούσα μόνη μου, γιατί πάθαινα κάτι κρίσεις πανικού και φοβόμουν την οδήγηση...με συνοδηγό δεν είχα πρόβλημα, μόνη μου όχι...
Σε κάποια λοιπόν πίστα, που είχαν μια καθετη τεράστια νεροτσουλίθρα και να σκάνε με το κεφάλι στην πισίνα, βλέπω τη Μελίνα να εξφεντονίζεται στον αέρα σαν πουλί και να σκάει μέσα. Εκείνη την ώρα μου έγινε ένα κλικ...αμαν λέω, τι έκανε η κοπέλα τώρα??
Τη ρωτάει μετά μια άλλη...δύσκολη η πίστα σήμερα εεε....και λέει η Μελίνα...ααα έμενα μου άρεσε τρομερά η πισίνα!!!
Οπότε εκεινη την ώρα...σκέφτομαι εγώ, καλά αυτή εκει πέρα, κάνει αυτό το πράγμα, που ψιλοβάζει σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή της, γιατί μπορεί να χτυπήσεις και άσχημα...και εσύ φοβάσαι να οδηγήσεις μέσα στην Αθήνα??
Οπότε την άλλη μέρα, πίστεψέ με και αυτοκίνητο πήρα μόνη μου και οδήγησα σε μεγάλο αυτοκινητόδρομο 20 χιλ. και έτρεχα μάλιστα..και την ώρα που πήγαινε να με πιάσει αυτή η σκατοαρνητιική σκέψη του φόβου, αυτόματα μου ερχόταν η εικόνα της Μελίνας που πετουσε σαν πουλί...και ένιωθα διαφορετική και δυνατή..απο τότε αυτή την σκέψη, την έκανα εικόνα στα δύσκολα...
Ετσι έγινε λοιπόν μ εμένα και ξεπέρασα τις κρίσεις πανικού, αν θέλεις το πιστεύεις...δεν έγινε σε μια μέρα, ούτε σε 2, έγινε όμως...
Γιατί?? γιατί είχα συνδεδεμένο για χρονικό διάστημα το μυαλό μου σε καταστάσεις δύναμης...και μόνο σ αυτές!! Γιατί γνωρίζω πια πως λειτουργούν οι σκέψεις και πως παράγουν συναισθήματα...και βασικά συμφωνώ με τη Μαρούλη, οτι 'ολες οι αρνητικές σκέψεις είναι συναισθήματα του φόβου και ο φόβος είναι ψευδαίσθηση του μυαλού. Τέλος εμεις δεν είμαστε το μυαλό μας, ούτε οι σκέψεις μας. Είμαστε πολύ ανωτερα πνευματικά όντα, μόνο που ακόμη δε το ξέρουμε...αυτά, σας ζάλισα λίγο!!

----------


## Anna137

> Ειμαι σε θεραπεια με φάρμακο (Siranalen) εδω και 2 μήνες . Διαταραχη γενικευμένου άγχους. 
> Τα περισσότερα συμπτώματα σχεδόν εξαλείφθηκαν , οχι ομως το άγχος. Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω ένα αισθημα .. ζάλης να το πω ; Ελαφρού πονοκοκεφαλου ; Κάτι τέτοιο. Το νιώθω κυρίως στα μάτια και το πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού . Είναι άραγε ψυχοσωματικά ή παρενέργεια του φαρμάκου; 
> Ο γιατρός σαν παρενέργεια ανέφερε τη ζάλη. Ας πουμε ότι αυτό που νιώθω προκαλείται από το φάρμακο. Μου δημιουργεί όμως άγχος και ανησυχία.. πολλές φορές νιώθω ότι θα παθω κρίση πανικού (νιώθω τους χτύπους της καρδιάς μου , αρχίζουν να ιδρώνουν οι παλάμες) αλλά τελικά δεν παθαίνω τίποτα . Πρέπει να μιλήσω με το γιατρό!


Sidi, είναι παρενέργειες του φαρμάκου...τα φάρμακα αυτά, τους πρώτους 2-3 μήνες δρουν αρνητικά, πχ σου βγάζουν ολη την υπερενταση, το άγχος κ τις ζαλάδες προς τα έξω με σκοπό να κάνουν ομοιόσταση της σεροτονίνης μετά...δε σου είπε ο ψυχίατρος οτι το πρώτο δίμηνο θα εχεις τέτοιες παρενέργειες??

----------


## Sidis119

Το siranalen (πρεγκαμπαλίνη) είναι για την επιληψία αλλα ενδείκνυται και για την γενικευμένη διαταραχή άγχους.
Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο αυτή η ουσία σχετίζεται με τα αγχολυτικά και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά που ξέρω ότι θέλουν το χρόνο τους για να δράσουν και φέρνουν και παρενέργειες.

----------


## marouli66

> marouli66 εχεις καμιά τεχνική που να βοηθάει να σταματήσει να το σκέφτεσαι? πχ πονάει η κοιλιά ...πως σταματάς να το σκέφτεσαι?


εγω παντα αναφερομαι σε συμπτωματα ψυχοσωματικα και οχι παθολογικα.....αν σε ποναει πολυ η κοιλια ή το δοντι πρεπει κατι να παρεις δεν γινεται........αν ομως σε ποναει η κοιλια λογω αγχους φυσικα και υπαρχει τεχνικη.......την εχεις μεσα σου και εσυ αλλα και ολοι απλα δεν το ξερεις.....
η συγχρονη κοινωνια μας εχει γαλουχήσει να ζουμε μεσα στο φοβο και την αρνητικοτητα...ολες οι ειδησεις και οι ταινίες ειναι καταστροφικες, οτι διαβαζουμε και βλεπουμε καταστροφικο, οποτε και συ υποσυνειδητα γινεσαι ετσι......νομιζεις οτι εισαι μονο το μυαλο και οι αισθησεις που προκαλουνται απο αυτο και συγκεκριμενα απο το υποσυνειδητο ομως δεν ειναι ετσι......

κρυβεις μεσα σου και εσυ και ολοι μας μια δυναμη απειρη με την οποια αν μαθεις να συνδεεσαι δεν θα εχεις κανενα ψυχοσωματικο......ακομη και ασθενειες ανιατες εχουν θεραπευτει οταν μαθεις να κουμανταρεις το μυαλο....η δυναμη μεσα σου ειναι το Κεντρο σου, το Ειναι σου, η Υπαρξη σου......εκει αν καταφευγεις και παυεις να δινεις αξια σε μυαλο, σκεψεις αισθησεις τοτε ολα χανονται.....γτ η προσοχη σου στρεφεται μεσα σου.......ολα τα αλλα ειναι ψεματα......γιατι δεν ειναι δικα σου,.....στα διαμορφωνει η κοινωνια για ν ασε χειραγωγει.....επισης ειναι ψεματα γιατι αν ειχες μεγαλωσει σε κοινωνια ενθαρρυντικη που ενεπνεε εμπιστοσυνη τοτε θα ησουν αλλος ανθρωπος και απιστευτα δυνατος......
κανε ενα απλο πειραμα.....αν ξύνεσαι καπου, προσπαθησε να μην ξυστεις αλλα να επικεντρωθεις μεσα σου....θα δεις σε λιγο οτι θα σου περασει η αισθηση...
το ιδιο μπορει να γινει και με την κουραση και με τον πονοκεφαλο και με ολα.......
επισης εχουν γινει πειραματα με φαρμακα πλασιμπο για ψυχοσωματικα οπως πονοκεφαλο ακομη και για καρκινο βεβαια τα οποια μπορεις και να διαβασεις, στα οποια υπηρχε πληρης ιαση.....
αρα απο ολα τα παραπανω διαπιστωνουμε οτι δεν ειμαστε οι σκεψεις και οι εντολες του νου-υποσυνειδητου
αρκει να το μαθεις......γιατι για να ξεμαθεις κατι που σου εχουν μαθει ολη σου τη ζωη θελει χρονο.......
τοτε το υποσυνειδητο που δινει ολες τις εντολες στο σωμα θα αναδιαμορφωθει, θα αναγγενηθει, αφου θα παρει νεες εντολες.....θα μαθει οτι δεν εχει τοση αξια οση του δωσαμε.....

εισαι αυτο που επιλεγεις να δωσεις προσοχη λοιπον......αν επιλεγεις σκεψεις μιζερες, αισθησεις κουραστικες και ενοχλητικες τοτε εισαι αυτο διοτι ολη μερα η ζωη σου περιστρεφεται γυρω απο αυτα....ολη μερα ασχολεισαι με ανουσια πραγματα με το ποναω εδω ποναω εκει, η καρδια μου χτυπαει ετσι, αλλιως, η αναπνοη μου ειναι κοφτη μαλλον θα παθω κριση πανικου, θα ειμαι για παντα ετσι ωχ ωχ βαχ....
αν ομως πεις οχι δεν ειμαι αυτα ειμαι μια δυναμη μεγαλη και μπορω να αντιμετωπισω τα παντα τοτε ναι....μπορεις να ξεπερασεις και πονοκοιλο....αρκει να μην ειναι μονο οργανικος.......
διαβασε τα ποστ μου αν σε ενδιαφερει αυτος ο νεος τροπος σκεψης.....

----------


## maritinaxar

καλησπερα δε ξερω αν γραφψ στ σωστο post ειμαι νεο μελος.πριν 2 μηνες εκει που καθομουν παω να σηκωθω κ αρχισαν ολα να γυριζουν πηγα στα επειγοντα διεγνωσαν ιλλιγγο θεσης και μ εκανα ασκησεις.εκτοτε μου χει μεινει μια μονιμη ζαλη σα να χω βγει αππ καραβι ενα βαρυ κεφαλι και μια συγχιση ενας πανικος οτι κατι εχω.να σημειωσω πριν 2 χρονια ειχα παθει σχεδον το ιδιο πραγμα περασα απο ολες τις ειδικοτητες και εκανα μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου κ δε βρηκαν κατι.λετε να ναι αγχος;

----------


## mkale

Ούτε σίδηρος ούτε φεριτίνη ούτε τίποτα δυστυχώς δεν παίζει ρόλο. Είχα ίλιγγο σαν παιδί δύο φορές χωρίς να με απασχολήσει περισσότερο. Στη δεκαετία των 20 με έπιασε ίλιγγο από άγχος και πολύ δουλειά λίγες φορές μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή δεν μου περνούσε με τίποτα. Στη δεκαετία των 30 άρχιζε και χειροτέρευε αφού με έπιανε πιο συχνά μόνο από άγχος χωρίς να συσχετίζεται με πολύωρη δουλειά. Στις επόμενες δεκαετίες πλέον έχει χειροτερέψει και όταν αγχώνομαι με συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις ζαλίζομαι και αν δεν το προλάβω έχω πάλι ίλιγγο. Φοβάμαι τις μετακινήσεις κλπ κλπ. Γενικώς δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη ούτε με λαβύρινθο ούτε με τίποτα, ελπίζω να ηρεμήσω και κάπως να καταλαγιάσει.

----------


## Niels

Κι η μητέρα μου κι εγώ είχαμε ζαλάδα και κάποιες φορές ίλιγγο λόγω άγχους, κατάθλιψης και αϋπνίας. Με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά (και το lyrica έκανε δουλειά) πέρασε.

----------


## venom

Ακριβώς, μα ακριβώς τα ίδια πέρασα πριν κάποια χρόνια.
Αν έχεις αποκλείσει κάθε παθολογικό αίτιο (όπως έκανα και εγώ με πολλές εξετάσεις) 
τότε άγχος.... Μόλις το πάλευα λίγο το άγχος περνούσαν όλα...

Και ο ίλιγγος θέσης ο οποίος έχω, με πιάνει μια φορά ανά δύο μήνες (στανταρακι) και εκεί πραγματικά γυρνάνε όλα μόλις ξαπλώσω, όπου με ειδικές ασκήσεις δόξα τον Θεό περνάει...

Οπότε πάρτο χαλαρά όσο μπορείς, δούλεψε το άγχος σου και θα δεις ότι όλα θα περάσουν..


> Γεια σας και καλή χρονιά! Υποφέρω εδώ και 7 ολόκληρα χρόνια από ζαλάδες . Έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος, πήγα σε 2 ωριλάδες και έκανα και αξονικό. Εχω χαμηλό σίδηρο και ο ενας ωριλάς διέγνωσε ίλιγγο θέσης ενώ ο άλλος μου είπε οτι απλά χρειάζομαι ξεκούραση!! Πραγματικά έχω απελπιστεί. Νιώθω έντονη ζαλάδα, σαν να βρίσκομαι σε βάρκα και νομίζω ότι θα λιποθυμήσω. Δεν νιώθω αδυναμια απλά το να χάσω τις αισθήσεις μου είναι η μεγαλύτερη μου φοβία. Το θέμα είναι δεν ξέρω αν το άγχος φερνει τη ζάλη ή το αντίστροφο. Οπόταν δεν ηέρω τί να κάνω. Κι αλλε εξετάσεις ή ψυχολόγο; ψυχίατρο δεν θέλω να πάω γιατί θέλω να αποφύγω τα χάπια. Νιώθω τη ζωή μου να με προσπερνά... Είχε κάποιος κάτι παρόμοιο; αν ναι , το ξεπέρασε και πως;

----------


## Sophie_

> Γεια σας και καλή χρονιά! Υποφέρω εδώ και 7 ολόκληρα χρόνια από ζαλάδες . Έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος, πήγα σε 2 ωριλάδες και έκανα και αξονικό. Εχω χαμηλό σίδηρο και ο ενας ωριλάς διέγνωσε ίλιγγο θέσης ενώ ο άλλος μου είπε οτι απλά χρειάζομαι ξεκούραση!! Πραγματικά έχω απελπιστεί. Νιώθω έντονη ζαλάδα, σαν να βρίσκομαι σε βάρκα και νομίζω ότι θα λιποθυμήσω. Δεν νιώθω αδυναμια απλά το να χάσω τις αισθήσεις μου είναι η μεγαλύτερη μου φοβία. Το θέμα είναι δεν ξέρω αν το άγχος φερνει τη ζάλη ή το αντίστροφο. Οπόταν δεν ηέρω τί να κάνω. Κι αλλε εξετάσεις ή ψυχολόγο; ψυχίατρο δεν θέλω να πάω γιατί θέλω να αποφύγω τα χάπια. Νιώθω τη ζωή μου να με προσπερνά... Είχε κάποιος κάτι παρόμοιο; αν ναι , το ξεπέρασε και πως;


Έτσι ξεκίνησε ένα ατέρμονο ταξίδι μου σε γιατρούς δύο μήνες πριν.. με πέρασαν από όλες τις ειδικότητες και οι γιατροί του νοσοκομείου και σε ιδιώτες που πήγα μόνη μου μιας κ όλοι με έβρισκαν καλά κ εγώ δεν μπορούσα από τη ζάλη να σηκωθώ καν από το κρεβάτι. Ούτε στη δουλειά μου μπορούσα να πάω. Εν τέλει; Ιγμορίτιδα και πύον στη μύτη λόγω στραβού διαφράγματος (αναπνέω από το στόμα πολύ συχνά) και χαμηλή Β12, D3 και χαμηλή φεριτίνη, αλλά καλός αιματοκρίτης και σίδηρος. Είμαι πολύ καλύτερα τελευταία αλλά όχι εντελώς. Τα έχεις ελέγξει αυτά; Μου είπαν ότι ειδικά η Β12 τα προκαλεί αυτά τα συμπτώματα

----------

